# How to go about for feedback for story/world creation.



## Dameleth (Oct 12, 2013)

So I've been working on a story I want to make into an actual book, or a few books. I've been thinking up races, cosmology, all of that, now I just need to name everything. The thing I do need though are other minds that know things I don't, better at naming possibly, and help me smooth out what I've already got going. I was wondering if I should just post each race, maybe the general world/religion/universe, all in their own post it. Then I was thinking to post it on FA not that my page would get a lot of views. I want to make it all as detailed, or cleaned up as possible to make as good a book as I can write, partially why I'm working on writing stories so improve myself to be good enough to make it a great story. Just not sure where I can get the help, post, or discuss it all.


----------



## chesse20 (Oct 12, 2013)

Use a name generator or something?


----------



## Dameleth (Oct 12, 2013)

Well I'm trying to come up with names for places, towns, races, mainly. I could use a generator for similar cultures I suppose, but I am attempting to basically come up with in most cases, a bare creation of their language to figure how the words should shape, parts of the mouth, or accents it might emphasize. For characters I have dug up some similar names depending on the culture they're inspired from. Ex. Thinking of calling the lionfolk The Laigurn, basically attempting to make up a word based on lion, and that will sound roman in some way. Obviously need to alter it, then the rats, Raktus, similar method and similar language to show they're both from the same geographic origin.


----------



## Conker (Oct 12, 2013)

Dameleth said:


> Ex. Thinking of calling the lionfolk The Laigurn, basically attempting to make up a word based on lion, and that will sound roman in some way. Obviously need to alter it, then the rats, Raktus, similar method and similar language to show they're both from the same geographic origin.


Ha. I've done similar to that, and I enjoy the results so far. 

Honestly, though you could post a bunch of information about your world and the general story you want to tell, it might be better to just go with the notes you have and fill in what blanks you need as you go along. If you create something too fixed, then you have to write within those constraints. Allowing some wiggle room isn't ever a bad thing, assuming everything still makes contextual sense. 

Are you simply feeling unsure about the world/things you're currently creating? I have a person I bounce creative ideas off of, but I only ever use the one person for that, and usually when I talk about something I work out the issues by simply thinking about them out loud. If you have a close friend who is maybe into books or something, you could pitch him some of your ideas and see what he thinks.

Though if you do post them here, you'll get looks and comments. All up to how you write/process information.


----------



## Dameleth (Oct 12, 2013)

My issue is someone who might know more about particular subjects than I do. Thinks differently to help me know if something is a good, or bad idea, just too crazy of a name for a place, or someone. Should I just make another thread and do one race per, or just one thread for everything? Like I've got so far 6 elements, and a force. Each has a race, or species of anthro. Then all the info on how the universe works so far. I have people I can ask, but majority of the time they just never input aside from sounds good, or sounds bad. I need some refinement, smoothing out, remove this, try this, add this, stuff like that.


----------



## Conker (Oct 12, 2013)

Dameleth said:


> My issue is someone who might know more about particular subjects than I do. Thinks differently to help me know if something is a good, or bad idea, just too crazy of a name for a place, or someone. Should I just make another thread and do one race per, or just one thread for everything? Like I've got so far 6 elements, and a force. Each has a race, or species of anthro. Then all the info on how the universe works so far. I have people I can ask, but majority of the time they just never input aside from sounds good, or sounds bad. I need some refinement, smoothing out, remove this, try this, add this, stuff like that.


Feel free to share it then. Though looking at that, my thought process is, "worry more about introducing that well than what the actual information is." Fantasy and sci fi books can get away with their own oddities of names and whatnot because that's just part of the genre, but introducing that information can be a motherfucker of a balancing act. 

Plus, without knowing certain contexts that the information will be used in, i'ts really hard to tell you if something is good or bad.


----------



## Dameleth (Oct 12, 2013)

Thanks for the help, as for the information I honestly just want to really make myself have a solid grab bag of resources. So I can have something to work off of, on top of whatever further inspiration, ideas, or changes for plots to go along. Like where certain races might be, places I can drive the story. History and interactions between the species so that racism, or primary roles in society will be there to use. I basically want to make this as 'real' and alive as possible, so I want to make sure I've enough depth to. I'm not entirely sure though if that idea is just one who's new to trying to write or not though.


----------



## Conker (Oct 12, 2013)

Dameleth said:


> Thanks for the help, as for the information I honestly just want to really make myself have a solid grab bag of resources. So I can have something to work off of, on top of whatever further inspiration, ideas, or changes for plots to go along. Like where certain races might be, places I can drive the story. History and interactions between the species so that racism, or primary roles in society will be there to use. I basically want to make this as 'real' and alive as possible, so I want to make sure I've enough depth to. I'm not entirely sure though if that idea is just one who's new to trying to write or not though.


No, I think it's a perfectly fine idea. 

I'm currently working on and writing for a video game, and the first thing I did was draw a map of the world, divide it up into countries, and then figured out how the countries interact with each other and what they export and the like. Once I built the world, I could then create plausible characters that would live in that world.


----------



## CellarDwellar (Oct 13, 2013)

Dameleth said:


> So I've been working on a story I want to make into an actual book, or a few books. I've been thinking up races, cosmology, all of that, now I just need to name everything. The thing I do need though are other minds that know things I don't, better at naming possibly, and help me smooth out what I've already got going. I was wondering if I should just post each race, maybe the general world/religion/universe, all in their own post it. Then I was thinking to post it on FA not that my page would get a lot of views. I want to make it all as detailed, or cleaned up as possible to make as good a book as I can write, partially why I'm working on writing stories so improve myself to be good enough to make it a great story. Just not sure where I can get the help, post, or discuss it all.



Don`t use name generators.
They suck.

For your characters, Go find yourself a baby name or general name compliation and pick your first letter, then move along until you find the name that suits your character. You`ll like the name much better if you go about it that way. 
As for towns, cities and etc., that one is a little harder... names of cities are typically based off of geological markers, landmarks, or outstanding persons and/or traits in that area. So try to customize your names to match what`s around if you want it to be realistic. There are multiple lists of fantasy city names and such that you could use, as well.

Species are a hard one to critisize on, especially in a fantasy setting, as a lot of things are limited solely to your imagination and pre-set limitations in your world.
Essentially, just feel confident about what you`re writing; if you`re doing a fiction, it`s all about what you want to have going on in your book, not anybody else.
But yes; you can get critisizm here from people who will genuinely sit down and read everything you have to post then give your feedback. And yes, I think you should post it on FA; the best part about editing is getting other people to read your story, because there`s nothing like having a whole new set of eyes and mind lay themselves down on your work. The only thing better than that, in my opinion, is when all they can say is how amazing your story is, and continuously prod you for more of it or more details.

I bet you it`s a lot better than you`re giving yourself credit for.
Good luck, and maybe I`ll see your posts about this around the forums


----------



## Phyllostachys (Oct 13, 2013)

In case of names of places, I found this site useful....


----------

